# Animal Crossing: City Folk



## Meisje (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys! There is a Wild World thread but I thought I'd start one for City Folk.

I know absolutely noone with this game and I'm dying to go visit someone's town. Let's exchange codes! (I'm not sure if you can cross-exchange between CF and WW...?)

*Character:* Snug
*Town:* Manikin
*Code:* 0388-7324-3082

My town fruit is oranges (I have a few coconuts too) and I've already destroyed my grass


----------



## socalledemo (Dec 30, 2009)

I know what you mean, nobody i know has this game. ^^
Character: Ra-jin
Town: LaLaLand
Code: 4640-3080-2756
My town has cherries and something else I think.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh, this looks like the type of game I might be interested in. What do you guys like about it?


----------



## Meisje (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *socalledemo* 

 
_I know what you mean, nobody i know has this game. ^^
Character: Ra-jin
Town: LaLaLand
Code: 4640-3038-2756
My town has cherries and something else I think._

 
I kept trying to add you but it says the code is incorrect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game is great for a lot of reasons but I have to go play it so I will write them later


----------



## socalledemo (Dec 31, 2009)

aww, no way! Knowing me, I probably mixed up the numbers, haha, I'm going to go fix it. ^^
Edit:: I fixed it, I messed up the middle set of numbers. Haha sorry about that!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks! I added you.

I hadn't gotten to this point before, but apparently this is how going to other towns works... one of us has to open our gate, and the other has to go out. You can't have the gate open and go out and the same time, and I can't get to your town (or you to mine) if the gate isn't open. You can explore for towns to visit, but the list will be blank if the other person's gate isn't open.

Complicated! But anyway, I'm alternately opening my gate and trying to get through yours... hopefully we'll connect at some point and be able to visit! I'll bring you some oranges and coconuts so you can plant trees.

"Exotic" fruit are worth way more... the oranges are worth $100 in my town but will be worth $500 in yours.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Ooh, this looks like the type of game I might be interested in. What do you guys like about it?_

 
It's a really fun RPG. It's "real time" --- time passes in a day as it does in real life, so you're not struggling to complete a day's tasks hurriedly like you would in something like Harvest Moon.

You can use a pre-made town or make your own.

You make relationships with the other villagers. People move in and out. The animals (the other villagers are animals) will ask you to deliver things for them, find their lost housekeys, and they'll buy and sell stuff from you.

You can also buy and sell things from Tom Nook, who runs a store in the middle of town. He will upgrade the store after you spend a certain amount, and the store gets better and has more merchandise each time. He will maintain a catalog of items. Items are added when you have them in your pocket.

There are tonnes of "native" fruit trees in each village. Mine are oranges. Other towns have different fruit --- "foreign" fruit will get you $500 at Nook's, your native fruit will get you $100. Well, 100 "bells" (the unit of currency). You can shake the trees to get fruit, and shake fruitless trees to find bells and surprises. You can plant fruit to make more fruit trees. If you happen to find a coconut on the beach --- plant it! 

There are also lots of other tasks and surprises... balloons float over the town and you can shoot them down to find rare items, there are things to dig up, you can fish in the ocean and in the river, there is a museum you can donate bugs, fish and fossils to... 

You buy a house, and you can pay off your mortgage and upgrade for more space. The furnishings have a lot of meaning (they come in sets, each piece has two terms that describe it, for example "retro" and "trendy" and they mesh together in different ways --- plus there are actual feng shui ratings for placement and it affects your luck!) and there are dozens of possible items.

There are events for each holiday, as well as fishing tourneys, flea markets... you can write letters to other animals, attach gifts and they send stuff back... your Mom will send you gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can take the bus to the city and explore... it's small, but has neat stuff. You can go to the Shampoodle salon and have your character turned into your Mii.

You can also visit friends by trading friend codes and opening the gates for each other. I'm still working on that part... I don't know anyone IRL who has this game, I'm dying to try this part out.

You can get complete game guides at GameFAQs. 

I would highly recommend it. It's really relaxing and not one of those games where you end up wanting to destroy the WiiMote. It's cute, fun and amusing.


----------



## socalledemo (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_Thanks! I added you.

I hadn't gotten to this point before, but apparently this is how going to other towns works... one of us has to open our gate, and the other has to go out. You can't have the gate open and go out and the same time, and I can't get to your town (or you to mine) if the gate isn't open. You can explore for towns to visit, but the list will be blank if the other person's gate isn't open.

Complicated! But anyway, I'm alternately opening my gate and trying to get through yours... hopefully we'll connect at some point and be able to visit! I'll bring you some oranges and coconuts so you can plant trees.

"Exotic" fruit are worth way more... the oranges are worth $100 in my town but will be worth $500 in yours._

 
I see, I will try opening my gates when I'm on. But, it says your number doesn't work, so I can't add you. Well, I'll probably be on tomorrow morning (I'm from Cali) so if you're on we can try to connect. ^^


----------



## Meisje (Jan 3, 2010)

I edited my code, it's fixed in the original post now


----------

